# How to create 2 active partitions on Pen-Drive



## Amey408 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I wanted to create 2 NTFS partition in my 32 GB Kingston pen-drive (one 500mb and remaining) I try so much ting but it doesn't work for me I also refer Krazzy Warrior tutorial on the same  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/122394-multi-partition-usb-flash-drive-windows.html but my bad luck. So plz help me to find out the solution on it.

Second thing i create hole 29 GB ntfs partition of my pen-drive by using mini tool partition wizard. it create my pendrive partition in NTFS and works grate, But the problem is when ever i try to eject it from task-bar my pc get hang or give fatal error, but it will eject properly from my computer. so every time i remove it directly (which is not good for my pen-drive).

I hope some one surly have the Ans. on this 2 problem.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2013)

use EaseUs Partition Master
and also refer this 
77 - Create a multiple partition, multi-boot USB Flash drive under Windows - RMPrepUSB


----------



## Amey408 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thnx Zangetsu for Quick Reply i read that tutorial and i have some Questions her,

1) should all partitions are active in every pc (if i connect the same pen drive in other pc).

2) can it reduce the life of my Pen-Drive.

3) I have asus rt-n14u wireless-n300 cloud router (which i only purchase for its download master facility) so can my Pen-Drive's all partition detect on it. (I am doing hole this thing for it only).

4) and lastly can u plz give me Ans. of my second Question in first post.

Thnx In Advance.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2013)

^^
1. Yes all partitions are active in any PC u connect
2. No
3.Yes
4.do a complete format of the pendrive & recheck...and also clean the registry/junk files with good cleaner such jetclean or tuneup


----------



## Amey408 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thnx for reply now I definitely try tht steps.

Hi Zangetsu i try tht steps but at a time only one drive shown in computer. I dont know whts going wrong with it


----------



## Renny (Sep 18, 2013)

Only the first partition will be shown, the other one created after it will not be accessible (Similar to SD-EXT on an SD card).


----------

